# Best first snake.



## Khai Hoey (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, I'm new here. I would really like to get a snake and I can’t get anything very large, or aggressive. It would be my first snake. Any tips?


----------



## Neil j (Sep 10, 2019)

Taipans 
Ooo nah Something from the carpet or antaresia family. 
Do morphs interest you, pure or wildtype?


----------



## -Adam- (Sep 10, 2019)

Neil j said:


> Taipans



Thanks! Note for future: Don't take a sip of coffee and then read Neil's posts!!!!!!


----------



## Khai Hoey (Sep 10, 2019)

-Adam- said:


> Thanks! Note for future: Don't take a sip of coffee and then read Neil's posts!!!!!!



Haha. I was going to say. Taipans?
[doublepost=1568099286,1568098261][/doublepost]I was considering Stimson or Children’s.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 11, 2019)

Khai Hoey said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I would really like to get a snake and I can’t get anything very large, or aggressive. It would be my first snake. Any tips?



If you want something smaller, the obvious choice is any of the Antaresia. Stimson's, Children's and Spotteds are all very similar in terms of care and behaviour, the only significant difference is colour and pattern, with the exception of the blonde Spotteds which are slightly larger (still quite small) and are particularly easy to feed. Basically from there it's a matter of choosing the paint job you like most. If you want something a little larger without it being a large snake, Womas are worth a look, but Antaresia are the obvious choice to go for if you're not wanting a large snake. Of course, if you end up enjoying your smaller python and wanting something larger, you can always get a second (or third, fourth, fifth... most people end up with a few and some of us end up loving them so much we end up with dozens or hundreds of snakes).


----------



## Khai Hoey (Sep 19, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> If you want something smaller, the obvious choice is any of the Antaresia. Stimson's, Children's and Spotteds are all very similar in terms of care and behaviour, the only significant difference is colour and pattern, with the exception of the blonde Spotteds which are slightly larger (still quite small) and are particularly easy to feed. Basically from there it's a matter of choosing the paint job you like most. If you want something a little larger without it being a large snake, Womas are worth a look, but Antaresia are the obvious choice to go for if you're not wanting a large snake. Of course, if you end up enjoying your smaller python and wanting something larger, you can always get a second (or third, fourth, fifth... most people end up with a few and some of us end up loving them so much we end up with dozens or hundreds of snakes).


Thankyou


----------



## drunklittlesnake (Nov 25, 2019)

Hm well it depends on were you live, diffrent countries have diffrent rules about what reptiles you can keep.


----------

